# Hot Car Deaths Prevention System



## pltwStudents

Hi, my name is Lindsay and I'm part of a team of Illinois high school engineering students working to develop a product to prevent vehicular heatstroke deaths in small children. We have created a quick survey to help us in the design process. It would be extremely helpful if we could get some feedback from moms like you all, so we can better address your concerns for the product! 

Here is the link: https://goo.gl/IQYQcU

This should take about 5-10 minutes to complete, and it would improve our project more than you can imagine! 

Thank you in advance for your help! 
- Lindsay


----------

